# Devils Lake this past weekend 12-15 Jan



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Fishing was pretty good for us. Ed's helped out and the info is dead on.

We did ok for walleye and ok for perch. Caught limit of perch, some very, very nice ones in 46 feet of water.

Lots of snot-rockets in 27 feet and some good eyes last two hours of day light.

if you want specifics, just shoot me a PM.


----------



## Lucky Lab (Apr 28, 2006)

Rude what is O.K. going up the 1/30 staying at Woodland going with hunting buddies from the Great state of North Dakota. I am not much of a ice fisherman but could use all the help I can get. Thanks for the post


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Caught limits but not very impressive eye's. A few pig's but mainly in the good eating range of 15" median area.

We had better success on swedish pimples (smaller ones) tipped with a full minnow in 27' of water. Lots of slimmers in the shallows.


----------



## Lucky Lab (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks Rude


----------

